# Error: Disk read error - Direct buffer memory? any thoughts?



## eonxl (Aug 8, 2006)

i got this error while downloading something using Azureus. any idea why i'm getting this error or what i can do to fix/prevent it?

any help is appreciated!

--e


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you will not get any help for that one here. azureus is a bittorrent app, and the forum rules state:


> P2P Instructions: The main purpose of P2P is to illegally obtain and provide copyrighted material. For this reason Tech Support Forum does not support P2P software. This includes Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


please don't ask again. you are new, so this is an unoffical warning. :4-thatsba
(and you may want to change your sig too, no adds in sigs.)


----------

